# Anyone have a cool way to link up a group of led lights to burn different colors?



## Line (Jun 23, 2007)

Anyone have a cool way to link up a group of led lights to burn different colors?

I was thinking of doing that to light my room up with such small lights to give accented effects based on the occasion.

Any assistance is appreciated.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

Are you looking to have a string of lights, each a different color, or have leds that change color?


----------



## The Mangler (Jul 2, 2007)

LED's that change color.... hmmm. Not too sure about that.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Color-changng LEDs do so by means of energizing one of 2 or 3 dies, or multiple dies, or by changing the voltage. Some LEDs will glow one color at 5VDC and another at 3.5VDC, for example. Others can change color if the polarity is reversed. I'd recommend using the type that change color with voltage. You could simply use resistors and a switch to alter the voltage going to the LEDs when you want to change color.


----------

